# Yanmar 2GM



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am buying a used sailboat that will be probably be an early '80's or late '70. I am trying to estimate my annual maintenance costs. Does anyone have some figures based on an annual percent of the boat's value? 10% Maybe? Or how about dollars per foot?

What about if the engine needs work after a year of owning it? I figure the worst case to plan for is dropping a rebuilt engine in it. Does anyone have a rough number of what a rebuild Yanmar 2GM goes for installed?

Thanks in advance for your help. There are so many variables, but I'm trying to break it down. As the saying goes, "Experience builds good jugement. Bad jugement builds experience."....I'm trying to take the second line out of the equation.

Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Z...if you start out with a boat that surveys well and has no major issues, then 10% of value is not a bad # for planning purposes...but some years will be 20% and others 5% so bank whatever you don't spend along the way for that rainy day! 
As to engines...the thing to do is to get a GOOD diesel mechanic to check the Yanmar out before you buy...NOT a surveyor. Then you will avoid the complete rebuild or drop in issue for some time and just be faced with little stuff. As to a rebuilt engine...figure 5K for the engine and 5K for the install. 
My answers are about as gneral as your question...but hope they help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Yammar 2GM*

If the engine has had proper maintenance,Oil Filter and oil change,Valve adjustments, etc. the motor will more than likely outlive both of us unless you plan on a lot of motoring.They claim a 2GM will last about ten thousand hours of running time.if you run the thing 1 hour going out and 1 hour in every saturday in the year it would take 96 years to get to rebuild time.have a nice sail.


----------



## nalplvr (Jul 14, 2007)

*I own one.*

It is a great engine. It is better to run it for several hrs actually as opposed to the hr out and in. I have had mine 3 or 4 yrs now. Changed oil and put some anti-freeze in. Runs like a top. Starts quick and has a great alternator. I am 49 and I hope I never have to rebuild. It had 27 hrs when I got it.Only problem was when I went to Annapolis for rigging(25 miles). The motor cut out halfway. Just by luck I had this dude with me who had a fleet of dump trucks. He popped off the fuel filter and lo and behold it was dry. I added fuel to the tank and he re-primed it and it was fine. It was a faulty pick-up tube in the tank. (I believe) Anyway have run it for hrs on end since. I just keep the tank topped off. I am lucky if I burn 5 gallons in a season.Ihave 139 hrs on it now. I mostly sail.(metalmast 30)


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know what cost are like overseas but I was unlucky enough to have to spend money on my Yanmar motor 3yrs after purchase of boat (old motor).
Costs were astronomical when you took in labour and price of Yanmar parts.

If your unlucky like I was no matter how you budget if something unexpected happens like that it's going to hurt the wallet big time.

Mychael


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Estimating maintenace costs on a percentage of the boats value never made sense to me. A new 30-footer is over $100,000. One from the 70s or early 80s is $10,000 to $20,000. Does anyone really believe the maintenance costs for the new boat are going to be 5 to 10 times higher? A major factor is are you going to do the work yourself or pay the yard to do everything? Doing your own work will significantly reduce the cost of maintaining the boat.


----------

